# Sourwood



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 13, 2020)

Has anyone ever worked with sourwood before? I got a piece yesterday and was wondering. Seems like a fairly dense wood. Not much color but I'm gonna try a pot call from it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T. Ben (May 13, 2020)




----------



## TimR (May 13, 2020)

Haven’t tried working it yet, but the stuff is all over our area. Would hate trying to mill a long straight plank, it grows very crooked round here. Firewood for me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## trc65 (May 13, 2020)

Never heard of it, got a genus name, or another name?


----------



## TimR (May 13, 2020)

This is it...some of the best honey around!
https://www.elachee.org/the-versatile-sourwood

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 13, 2020)

*Oxydendrum arboreum*

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (May 14, 2020)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Has anyone ever worked with sourwood before? I got a piece yesterday and was wondering. Seems like a fairly dense wood. Not much color but I'm gonna try a pot call from it.
> 
> View attachment 187153



Was it standing dead? Never seen 'sourwood' so bland. It always had a large pink heart when I cut it. Seen 'silver bell' that color. Did you cut it locally?


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 14, 2020)

I didn't cut it down. Got it from the mill guy but it was cut about 5 miles from my house.


----------



## Ralph Muhs (May 14, 2020)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Has anyone ever worked with sourwood before? I got a piece yesterday and was wondering. Seems like a fairly dense wood. Not much color but I'm gonna try a pot call from it.
> 
> View attachment 187153


Sometimes called sorrel here, but sourwood to the locals. Trees are usually bent over, almost horizontal, with limbs growing straight up from the trunk. Wood is light colored similar to black gum. Leaves look like black gum leaves,

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (May 14, 2020)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I didn't cut it down. Got it from the mill guy but it was cut about 5 miles from my house.



Thanks Eric,

It can work like Tulip poplar. If it was a nice timber grade log, chances the wood works better than those that bent, curved and twisted. Good luck.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 14, 2020)

This one was a timber grade log. He had 3 or 4 pieces about 10' long and straight as an arrow.


----------



## Otterhound (May 29, 2020)

TimR said:


> This is it...some of the best honey around!
> https://www.elachee.org/the-versatile-sourwood


I will concur about the honey . Nectar of the Gods . If you have a good stand of this , you need to talk to some beekeepers .

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Casey Botts (May 29, 2020)

I have turned some. About 2 years ago I posted some that guys here helped me identify. It turned very well. I turned a burl piece. There were 3 or 4 colts showing up in the piece and turned out very nice.


----------



## Casey Botts (May 29, 2020)

I posted a pic of some I turned in a thread called “ any idea what kind of tree this is”. There are also picks of the tree standing and the leaves.


----------



## Casey Botts (May 29, 2020)

These pics show a burl I found while turkey hunting about a month ago. It was on a trunk about the size of a silver dollar. There is also a pic of a buddy of mine holding it. It weighed about 40 or 50 pounds.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (May 29, 2020)

Casey Botts said:


> I posted a pic of some I turned in a thread called “ any idea what kind of tree this is”. There are also picks of the tree standing and the leaves.


I found it:
https://woodbarter.com/threads/any-idea-what-kind-of-tree-this-is.36739/#post-503080

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Otterhound (May 30, 2020)

Just as a followup . Sourwood honey season is fast approaching . Typically early-mid June to end of July . Local beekeepers in the know will know when to place and remove their hives , so if you are fortunate enough to have these trees in sufficient quantity and know any beekeepers , you just may make a new friend and possibly get some fantastic honey in return .


----------



## Casey Botts (May 30, 2020)

I will check on that. I happen to know someone.


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (May 30, 2020)

The mountains of Eastern Tennessee has millions of sourwood trees. The honey is some of the best you can get and every time we'e in that area, we buy it. But the trees there are all small, like dogwoods, and other than a few small turnings, I've never seen lumber offered. Eric probably has the largest piece I've ever seen.


----------



## Otterhound (May 30, 2020)

Casey Botts said:


> I will check on that. I happen to know someone.


Please consider me if you actually get some honey . Keep in mind that a beekeeper will want to stay away from areas that are sprayed , if possible . I can even pick it up on my way to Franklin County/Cowan area the next time I am that way . Larry is spot on about Eastern Tennessee and sourwood honey . I am totally spoiled after my first taste . I said it before and I will say it again . Nectar of the Gods . You are so fortunate .


----------

